# {Newbie} - Problem when trying to emerge proftpd

## Public.Ricky

Hi there.

As subject state im intirely new to Linux, however i have managed to install Gentoo along with SSH and so on - thanks to Gentoo Handbook.  :Smile: 

Now i wanted to install proftpd - but when i type emerge proftpd , it says :

>>> Failed to emerge perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.27, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.27/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.27:

 *

 * ERROR: perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.27 failed.

If anyone out there can help me, id really apreciate it.   :Very Happy: 

Rember - im a newbie , so please be patient with me.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sebaro

What does the build log say?

----------

## E001754

 *sebaro wrote:*   

> What does the build log say?

 

You can view the log with the following command : cat /var/tmp/portage/perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.27/temp/build.log

----------

## Public.Ricky

Thanks for your replies - and the command  :Very Happy: 

 * This profile has not been tested thoroughly and is not considered to be

 * a supported server profile at this time.  For a supported server

 * profile, please check the Hardened project (http://hardened.gentoo.org).

 * This profile is merely a convenience for people who require a more

 * minimal profile, yet are unable to use hardened due to restrictions in

 * the software being used on the server. This profile should also be used

 * if you require GCC 4.1 or Glibc 2.4 support. If you don't know if this

 * applies to you, then it doesn't and you should probably be using

 * Hardened, instead.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Sys-Syslog-0.27.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.                         27/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.27/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.27/work/Sys-Sysl                         og-0.27 ...

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

WARNING: LICENSE is not a known parameter.

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

'LICENSE' is not a known MakeMaker parameter name.

Writing Makefile for Sys::Syslog

make OTHERLDFLAGS=-Wl,-O1

cp Syslog.pm blib/lib/Sys/Syslog.pm

/usr/bin/perl5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/ExtUtils/xsubpp -noprototypes -typemap /                         usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/ExtUtils/typemap  Syslog.xs > Syslog.xsc && mv Syslog.xsc Sy                         slog.c

i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wdeclaration-after-statem                         ent -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gdbm -O2 -march=i4                         86 -pipe   -DVERSION=\"0.27\" -DXS_VERSION=\"0.27\" -fPIC "-I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.                         8/i486-linux/CORE"  -DUSE_PPPORT_H Syslog.c

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

make: *** [Syslog.o] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.27 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2603:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2346:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               emake OTHERLDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" ${mymake} || die "compilation f                         ailed";

 *  The die message:

 *   compilation failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele                         vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.2                         7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/perl-core/Sys-Sys                         log-0.27/temp/environment'.

 *

I may have been messing smthing up when installing and updating.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sebaro

```
gcc-config -l

cat /etc/make.conf
```

----------

## Public.Ricky

make.conf output

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Id: make.conf 13460 2009-04-30 06:57:56Z zmedico $

# Contains local system settings for Portage system

# Please review 'man make.conf' for more information.

# Build-time functionality

# ========================

#

# The USE variable is used to enable optional build-time functionality. For

# example, quite a few packages have optional X, gtk or GNOME functionality

# that can only be enabled or disabled at compile-time. Gentoo Linux has a

# very extensive set of USE variables described in our USE variable HOWTO at

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

#

# The available list of use flags with descriptions is in your portage tree.

# Use 'less' to view them:  --> less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc <--

#

# 'ufed' is an ncurses/dialog interface available in portage to make handling

# useflags for you. 'emerge app-portage/ufed'

#

# Example:

USE="-X -gtk -gnome -alsa -qt"

# Host Setting

# ============

#

# DO NOT CHANGE THIS SETTING UNLESS YOU ARE USING STAGE1!

# Change this line as appropriate (i686, i586, i486 or i386).

# All modern systems (even Athlons) should use "i686-pc-linux-gnu".

# All K6's are i586.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# Host and optimization settings

# ==============================

#

# For optimal performance, enable a CFLAGS setting appropriate for your CPU.

#

# Please note that if you experience strange issues with a package, it may be

# due to gcc's optimizations interacting in a strange way. Please test the

# package (and in some cases the libraries it uses) at default optimizations

# before reporting errors to developers.

#

# -mcpu=<cpu-type> means optimize code for the particular type of CPU without

# breaking compatibility with other CPUs.

#

# -march=<cpu-type> means to take full advantage of the ABI and instructions

# for the particular CPU; this will break compatibility with older CPUs (for

# example, -march=athlon-xp code will not run on a regular Athlon, and

# -march=i686 code will not run on a Pentium Classic.

#

# CPU types supported by gcc version:

# (Higher versions include the targets from older ones,

# those listed on the same line are equivalent.)

# === >=gcc-2.95

# i386                  Original Intel's i386.

# i486                  Intel's i486. (No scheduling implemented.)

# i586, pentium Intel Pentium with no MMX support.

# pentium-mmx   Intel PentiumMMX based on Pentium core with MMX.

# i686, pentiumpro      Intel PentiumPro.

# === >=gcc-3.2

# k6                    AMD K6 with MMX.

# k6-2, k6-3    AMD K6 with MMX and 3dNOW!.

# pentium2              Intel Pentium2 based on PentiumPro with MMX.

# pentium3              Intel Pentium3 based on PentiumPro with MMX and SSE.

# pentium4              Intel Pentium4 with MMX, SSE and SSE2.

# athlon, athlon-tbird  AMD Athlon with MMX, 3dNOW!, enhanced 3dNOW!

#                               and SSE prefetch.

# athlon-4, athlon-xp, athlon-mp        AMD Athlon with MMX, 3dNOW!, enhanced

#                               3dNOW! and full SSE.

# === >=gcc-3.3

# winchip-c6    IDT Winchip C6, i486 with MMX.

# winchip2              IDT Winchip2, i486 MMX and 3dNOW!.

# c3                    Via C3 with MMX and 3dNOW! (No scheduling implemented.)

# === >=gcc-4.1

# c3-2                  Via C3-2 with MMX and SSE. (No scheduling implemented.)

# pentium-m             Low power version of Intel Pentium3 with MMX, SSE, SSE2.

#                               Used by Centrino notebooks.

# prescott              Intel Pentium4 with MMX, SSE, SSE2 and SSE3.

# nocona                Intel Pentium4 with 64-bit extensions, MMX, SSE, SSE2

#                               and SSE3.

# k8, opteron, athlon64, athlon-fx      AMD K8 core based CPUs with x86-64.

#                               (This supersets MMX, SSE, SSE2, 3dNOW!, enhanced 3dNOW! and

#                               64-bit extensions.)

#

# Gentoo Linux 1.2 and below used gcc-2.95*

# Gentoo Linux 1.4 and 2004.* had gcc-3.2

# Gentoo Linux 2005.1 through 2006.0 use gcc-3.3

# Gentoo Linux 2006.1 has gcc-4.1

#

#

# CRITICAL WARNINGS: ****************************************************** #

# K6 markings are deceptive. Avoid setting -march for them. See Bug #24379. #

# Pentium-M CPU's should not enable sse2 until at least gcc-3.4. Bug 50616. #

# ************************************************************************* #

#

# NOTE: the -On optimization levels are set with the letter O, not -0 (zero).

#

# Decent examples:

#CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"

# If you set a CFLAGS above, then this line will set your default C++ flags to

# the same settings.

#CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# Advanced Masking

# ================

#

# Gentoo is using a new masking system to allow for easier stability testing

# on packages. KEYWORDS are used in ebuilds to mask and unmask packages based

# on the platform they are set for. A special form has been added that

# indicates packages and revisions that are expected to work, but have not yet

# been approved for the stable set. '~arch' is a superset of 'arch' which

# includes the unstable, in testing, packages. Users of the 'x86' architecture

# would add '~x86' to ACCEPT_KEYWORDS to enable unstable/testing packages.

# '~ppc', '~sparc' are the unstable KEYWORDS for their respective platforms.

#

# Please note that this is not for development, alpha, beta, nor cvs release

# packages. "Broken" packages will not be added to testing and should not be

# requested to be added. Alternative routes are available to developers

# for experimental packages, and it is at their discretion to use them.

#

# DO NOT PUT ANYTHING BUT YOUR SPECIFIC ~ARCHITECTURE IN THE LIST.

# IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF YOUR ARCH, OR THE IMPLICATIONS, DO NOT MODIFY THIS.

#

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

# Portage Directories

# ===================

#

# Each of these settings controls an aspect of portage's storage and file

# system usage. If you change any of these, be sure it is available when

# you try to use portage. *** DO NOT INCLUDE A TRAILING "/" ***

#

# PORTAGE_TMPDIR is the location portage will use for compilations and

#     temporary storage of data. This can get VERY large depending upon

#     the application being installed.

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

#

# PORTDIR is the location of the portage tree. This is the repository

#     for all profile information as well as all ebuilds. If you change

#     this, you must update your /etc/make.profile symlink accordingly.

#     ***Warning***

#     Data stored inside PORTDIR is in peril of being overwritten or deleted by

#     the emerge --sync command. The default value of PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS

#     will protect the default locations of DISTDIR and PKGDIR, but users are

#     warned that any other locations inside PORTDIR are not necessarily safe

#     for data storage.

#PORTDIR=/usr/portage

#

# DISTDIR is where all of the source code tarballs will be placed for

#     emerges. After packages are built, it is safe to remove any and

#     all files from this directory since they will be automatically

#     fetched on demand for a given build. If you would like to

#     selectively prune obsolete files from this directory, see

#     eclean from the gentoolkit package. Note that locations under

#     /usr/portage are not necessarily safe for data storage. See the

#     PORTDIR documentation for more information.

#DISTDIR=/usr/portage/distfiles

#

# PKGDIR is the location of binary packages that you can have created

#     with '--buildpkg' or '-b' while emerging a package. This can get

#     up to several hundred megs, or even a few gigs. Note that

#     locations under /usr/portage are not necessarily safe for data

#     storage. See the PORTDIR documentation for more information.

#PKGDIR=/usr/portage/packages

#

# PORT_LOGDIR is the location where portage will store all the logs it

#     creates from each individual merge. They are stored as

#     ${CATEGORY}:${PF}:YYYYMMDD-HHMMSS.log in the directory specified.

#     If the direcory does not exist, it will be created automatically and

#     group permissions will be applied to it.  If the directory already

#     exists, portage will not modify it's permissions.

#PORT_LOGDIR=""

#

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY is a directory where local ebuilds may be stored without

#     concern that they will be deleted by rsync updates. Default is not

#     defined.

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

# Fetching files

# ==============

#

# If you need to set a proxy for wget or lukemftp, add the appropriate "export

# ftp_proxy=<proxy>" and "export http_proxy=<proxy>" lines to /etc/profile if

# all users on your system should use them.

#

# Portage uses wget by default. Here are some settings for some alternate

# downloaders -- note that you need to merge these programs first before they

# will be available. The command should be written to place the fetched file

# at \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}.

#

# Default fetch command (5 tries, passive ftp for firewall compatibility)

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O \"\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}\" \"\${URI}\""

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O \"\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}\" \"\${URI}\""

#

# Using wget, ratelimiting downloads

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp --limit-rate=200k -O \"\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}\" \"\${URI}\""

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp --limit-rate=200k -O \"\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}\" \"\${URI}\""

#

# Lukemftp (BSD ftp):

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -o \"\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}\" \"\${URI}\""

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -R -o \"\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}\" \"\${URI}\""

#

# Portage uses GENTOO_MIRRORS to specify mirrors to use for source retrieval.

# The list is a space separated list which is read left to right. If you use

# another mirror we highly recommend leaving the default mirror at the end of

# the list so that portage will fall back to it if the files cannot be found

# on your specified mirror. We _HIGHLY_ recommend that you change this setting

# to a nearby mirror by merging and using the 'mirrorselect' tool.

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="<your_mirror_here> http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

#

# Portage uses PORTAGE_BINHOST to specify mirrors for prebuilt-binary packages.

# The list is a single entry specifying the full address of the directory

# serving the tbz2's for your system. Running emerge with either '--getbinpkg'

# or '--getbinpkgonly' will cause portage to retrieve the metadata from all

# packages in the directory specified, and use that data to determine what will

# be downloaded and merged. '-g' or '-gK' are the recommend parameters. Please

# consult the man pages and 'emerge --help' for more information. For FTP, the

# default connection is passive -- If you require an active connection, affix

# an asterisk (*) to the end of the host:port string before the path.

#PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://grp.mirror.site/gentoo/grp/1.4/i686/athlon-xp/"

# This ftp connection is passive ftp.

#PORTAGE_BINHOST="ftp://login:pass@grp.mirror.site/pub/grp/i686/athlon-xp/"

# This ftp connection is active ftp.

#PORTAGE_BINHOST="ftp://login:pass@grp.mirror.site:21*/pub/grp/i686/athlon-xp/"

# Synchronizing Portage

# =====================

#

# Each of these settings affects how Gentoo synchronizes your Portage tree.

# Synchronization is handled by rsync and these settings allow some control

# over how it is done.

#

# SYNC is the server used by rsync to retrieve a localized rsync mirror

#     rotation. This allows you to select servers that are geographically

#     close to you, yet still distribute the load over a number of servers.

#     Please do not single out specific rsync mirrors. Doing so places undue

#     stress on particular mirrors.  Instead you may use one of the following

#     continent specific rotations:

#

#   Default:       "rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   North America: "rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   South America: "rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   Europe:        "rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   Asia:          "rsync://rsync.asia.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   Australia:     "rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#

#     If you have multiple Gentoo boxes, it is probably a good idea to have only

#     one of them sync from the rotations above. The other boxes can then rsync

#     from the local rsync server, reducing the load on the mirrors.

#     Instructions for setting up a local rsync server are available here:

#     http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/rsync.xml

#

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#

# PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES sets the number of times portage will attempt to retrieve

#     a current portage tree before it exits with an error. This allows

#     for a more successful retrieval without user intervention most times.

#PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

#

# PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS can be used to feed additional options to the rsync

#     command used by `emerge --sync`. This will not change the default options

#     which are set by PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS (don't change those unless you know

#     exactly what you're doing).

#PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS=""

#

# Advanced Features

# =================

#

# EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS allows emerge to act as if certain options are

#     specified on every run. Useful options include --ask, --verbose,

#     --usepkg and many others. Options that are not useful, such as --help,

#     are not filtered.

#EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=""

#

# INSTALL_MASK allows certain files to not be installed into your file system.

#     This is useful when you wish to filter out a certain set of files from

#     ever being installed, such as INSTALL.gz or TODO.gz

#INSTALL_MASK=""

#

# MAKEOPTS provides extra options that may be passed to 'make' when a

#     program is compiled. Presently the only use is for specifying

#     the number of parallel makes (-j) to perform. The suggested number

#     for parallel makes is CPUs+1.

#MAKEOPTS="-j2"

#

# PORTAGE_NICENESS provides a default increment to emerge's niceness level.

#     Note: This is an increment. Running emerge in a niced environment will

#     reduce it further. Default is unset.

#PORTAGE_NICENESS=3

#

# PORTAGE_IONICE_COMMAND provides a command for portage to call in order to

#     adjust the io priority of portage and it's subprocesses. Default is

#     unset.

#PORTAGE_IONICE_COMMAND="ionice -c 3 -p \${PID}"

#

# AUTOCLEAN enables portage to automatically clean out older or overlapping

#     packages from the system after every successful merge. This is the

#     same as running 'emerge -c' after every merge. Set with: "yes" or "no".

#     This does not affect the unpacked source. See 'noclean' below.

#

#     Warning: AUTOCLEAN="no" can cause serious problems due to overlapping

#              packages.  Do not use it unless absolutely necessary!

#AUTOCLEAN="yes"

#

# FEATURES defines actions portage takes by default. This is an incremental

# variable. See the make.conf(5) man page for a complete list of supported

# values and their respective meanings.

#FEATURES="ccache distcc installsources \

# splitdebug test userpriv usersandbox"

# CCACHE_SIZE and CCACHE_DIR are used to control the behavior of ccache, and

#     and are only used if "ccache" is in FEATURES.

#

# CCACHE_SIZE sets the space limitations for ccache. The default size is

#     "2G", or 2 gigabytes.  Units are specified with 'G', 'M', or 'K'.

#

#CCACHE_SIZE="512M"

#

# CCACHE_DIR sets the ccache path.  If not specified, portage will default

#     to "${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/ccache".

#

#     Note that to display ccache statistics outside of portage, you must

#     remember to give the correct path to the cache.

#

#        $ CCACHE_DIR=/var/tmp/ccache ccache -s

#

#CCACHE_DIR="${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/ccache"

# DISTCC_DIR sets the temporary space used by distcc.

#DISTCC_DIR="${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/.distcc"

# logging related variables:

# PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES: selects messages to be logged, possible values are:

#                          info, warn, error, log, qa, *

#                       Warning: commenting this will disable elog

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

# PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM: selects the module(s) to process the log messages. Modules

#                      included in portage are (empty means logging is disabled):

#                          echo (display messages again when emerge exits)

#                          save (saves one log per package in $PORT_LOGDIR/elog,

#                                /var/log/portage/elog if $PORT_LOGDIR is unset)

#                          custom (passes all messages to $PORTAGE_ELOG_COMMAND)

#                          syslog (sends all messages to syslog)

#                          mail (send all messages to the mailserver defined

#                                in $PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI)

#                          save_summary (like "save" but merges all messages

#                                        in $PORT_LOGDIR/elog/summary.log,

#                                        /var/log/portage/elog/summary.log if

#                                        $PORT_LOGDIR is unset)

#                          mail_summary (like "mail" but sends all messages in

#                                        a single mail when emerge exits)

#                      To use elog you should enable at least one module

#                      The module name may be followed by a colon and a comma

#                      separated list of loglevels to override PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES

#                      for this module (e.g.

#                        PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="mail:warn,error syslog:* save")

#PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save mail"

# PORTAGE_ELOG_COMMAND: only used with the "custom" logging module. Specifies a command

#                      to process log messages. Two variables are expanded:

#                          ${PACKAGE} - expands to the cpv entry of the processed

#                                       package (see $PVR in ebuild(5))

#                          ${LOGFILE} - absolute path to the logfile

#                                               Both variables have to be quoted with single quotes

#PORTAGE_ELOG_COMMAND="/path/to/logprocessor -p '\${PACKAGE}' -f '\${LOGFILE}'"

# PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI: this variable holds all important settings for the mail

#                       module. In most cases listing the recipient address and

#                       the receiving mailserver should be sufficient, but you can

#                       also use advanced settings like authentication or TLS. The

#                       full syntax is:

#                           address [[user:passwd@]mailserver[:port]]

#                       where

#                           address:    recipient address

#                           user:       username for smtp auth (defaults to none)

#                           passwd:     password for smtp auth (defaults to none)

#                           mailserver: smtp server that should be used to deliver the mail (defaults to localhost)

#                                       alternatively this can also be a the path to a sendmail binary if you don't want to use smtp

#                           port:       port to use on the given smtp server (defaults to 25, values > 100000 indicate that starttls should be used on (port-100000))

#                       Examples:

#PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root@localhost localhost" (this is also the default setting)

#PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="user@some.domain mail.some.domain" (sends mails to user@some.domain using the mailserver mail.some.domain)

#PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="user@some.domain user:secret@mail.some.domain:100465" (this is left uncommented as a reader exercise ;)

# PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM: you can set the from-address of logmails with this variable,

#                        if unset mails are sent by "portage" (this default may fail

#                        in some environments).

#PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@some.domain"

# PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT: template string to be used as subject for logmails. The following

#                           variables are expanded:

#                               ${PACKAGE} - see description of PORTAGE_ELOG_COMMAND

#                               ${HOST} - FQDN of the host portage is running on

#PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for \${PACKAGE} on \${HOST}"

USE="apache2 bzip2 idn jpeg png tiff tk truetype xml"

LINGUAS="en"

USE="apache2 bzip2 idn jpeg png tiff tk truetype xml"

```

gcc-config output :

```

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.4 *

```

----------

## sebaro

Did you run

```

eselect env update

source /etc/profile
```

?

You can also set CFLAGS in make.conf http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags

----------

## Jaglover

This make.conf is no good, this is an example. make.conf is one of most important files in your Gentoo system and should be set up properly. Otherwise install Debian.

Something else is messed up in your system, too. How comes CHOST is i686 but i486 compiler is called?

You must follow the Handbook to the letter. Or your Gentoo install will be crippled. You can't skip anything, if there is something you do not know how to deal with STOP and come ask your questions here.

----------

## Public.Ricky

Hi again.

What you said made sense. 

I started all over from scratch , and made sure i did everything correctly - including being really carefull with make.conf - and everything seems to work properly now.  :Smile: 

----------

## Jaglover

 :Very Happy: 

Glad you've got it going!

----------

